# Dale Hollow



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm planning a trip to Dale Hollow the last week of March. We'll be staying at Wisdom Resort. This will be my first trip and I was just wondering if anyone else will be down there around that time.


----------



## gold jc (Apr 16, 2009)

haven't been down in a while. We always stayed by the dam. Cedar Hill was always a great place to rent a houseboat. Nice folks, nice area. Horse Creek is good too.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Are you targeting Smallmouth?


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah,we're going for smallies. Wouldn't mind getting a mess of crappie for dinner one night though.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Check your PM's.....


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

chillerfish said:


> Check your PM's.....


 Thanks!!!...


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hey todd

i have been going to wisdom dock for 25 years, really nice place to launch from.. i usually go down there in november and early march... we usually smallmouth fish all day and crappie fish all night... if your staying in the cabins they usually dont mind you fishing off of the boat docks, great place for big crappie depending on how the spawn is going.... as far as smallies it is always iffy if they are close to going on the nest as well... a little tip sometimes in march there is no such thing as too shallow water...or too big of a bait...


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

You should have a good time, March is when me and my buddies always go.
You stay more mid lake, but travel as far as Mitchell Creek area. Last year water was warm because of mild winter and Spots, largemouth and walleye were up. Smallies were spottie because of warm water but we caughtem.
Have fun. Corn Crib


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

Try www.smalljaw.com forum for up to date info on the Hollow.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Smalljaw for sure. I fished with Andrew a few years ago, and that guy is a machine with a jig. Good crew on that site and very accurate reports.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

DAVELEE. Can you tell me if they sell bait and tackle at Wisdom? I've been looking at smalljaw too. They have alot of good info on there too.


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure about Wisdom having tackle or bait, did houseboat out of there last summer but didn't pay attention. Willow Grove has some tackle and bait as 
does Horsecreek, Mitchell Creek marina.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Star point is a great place to go. http://www.starpointresort.com/home.htm


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My boss went with a group a few years ago. He rented a big house boat. He said that if your looking to catch alot of fish that you would be disapointed. If you are looking to just have fun and kill bottle bass you would have a great time.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i'd highly recommend hooking up with my buddy who guides. check out some of the pics of monsters they catch on DHL

www.trolldhl.com


----------

